# Shoulder Vise vs Bench Vise



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

I can only afford one right now for the front of my DIY workbench (in progress). Some of those hobbyist vises will do the trick given my sorry budget but I found this one on the very top of my range . There's also this one who's price I like better but I'm not sure which will be better for my general clamping needs. 

Thanks for helping me shop!

Greg


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't know I wanted to ask this question too. Thanks.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

These vices actually work in the same way and can be used as either face vices or end vices, but contrary to what the second one claims, it is not a shoulder vice. A shoulder vice is a completely different concept in vices and requires a completely different design in a work bench, that is, it can't be added to an existing bench since the bench has to be built with the shoulder vice in mind. 
The first vice can be used right away after attaching it to your bench. Adding wooden faces to the vice to protect your work pieces would be nice and is usually simple to do. It has a built it stop that is ready for immediate use, just make sure you shim the bottom of the vice so the top of the vice is just below the surface of the bench top so it doesn't interfere or damage your work pieces when moving them around the bench. 
The second vices requires the addition of face plates on both surfaces, that are sized to fit flush with the bench top. If you want a dog (and you do) to help hold pieces you will need an outer face piece thick enough to hold your dog. You'll either have to have access to 6/4 wood, or will have to glue two 3/4 inch thick pieces together so you can drill 3/4 inch holes to hold the bench dog. In addition, the vice needs to be dissembled to attach the face plates, and the face plates have to be drilled with all the holes lining up with the rods. Lots more work. Go with the first one.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Both vises serve close to the same purpose- If the second is Highland's ? it is a quality vise. I agree it is a little harder to set up but I think it is a better vise. First one is low quality. 
Check craigslist or ebay.
PS just checked your link- i have the large one.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would go with either the second one, or a leg vise. I put a leg vise on my bench, and I love it, though I highly recommend using something stiffer than white pine if you do... lesson learned the hard way, there.

You can get a press screw fairly inexpensively: There's a Shop Fox screw on Amazon (1"x20") for about $30. The remaining cost is whatever you want to spend on lumber for the vise chop, and the leg of your bench gets used as the back jaw of the vise.

Really, though, either of the options you offered or a leg vise would work fine. Quick release is a nice bonus, but as long as the vise doesn't rack too much anything will work just fine.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

How about none of the above.

This Grizzly vise is wider than the second one you show, and only $52.

I have a similar sized vise I purchased from Lee Valley, which cost more. At the time Grizzly did not have the vise in stock.

I use this vise a lot. It is not quick release. I have read that some inexpensive quick release vise mechanisms can be a problem.

This model also has the screw off centre, so wider capacity on a side for vertical clamping.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cabinet-Maker-s-Vise/H7788


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

One a side note ... glad you had a link. Cant say I have seen a shoulder vise in Australia Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Dave, I'm not sure if you are asking for a link to a shoulder vice, if so, I'll try to do you one better by showing you my workbench that I made a few years ago with a shoulder vice. I built it that way because I'm rehabbing a couple old houses and knew I would need to clamp things like doors and windows on edge. A shoulder vice allows you to squeeze your workpiece unobstructed by screws and guide rails. The articulating head also allows you to clamp uneven surfaces. I find it works great for holding drawers when planing the dovetails flush.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

G'day Terry,

The OP had a link to each type of vice.

Love seeing it in application in your pics ... thx

I dont get the sep-up in the 2nd pic .... you may need to expalin this. It seems your entire bench is wider at this point and the end of your vise is fixed

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

The pictures perhaps should be in reverse order. The second photo is the shoulder vice. I included the first photo hopefully giving you an idea of where it goes, and how the second of the face/end vices is installed. That and to show off my workbench, which after two years of nearly daily use it has lived up to my expectations as a bench.


----------



## Redsoxfan (May 21, 2013)

*yes, and yes*

shoulder, leg and tail/wagon vise.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful bench TerryQ!



TerryQ said:


> Dave, I'm not sure if you are asking for a link to a shoulder vice, if so, I'll try to do you one better by showing you my workbench that I made a few years ago with a shoulder vice. I built it that way because I'm rehabbing a couple old houses and knew I would need to clamp things like doors and windows on edge. A shoulder vice allows you to squeeze your workpiece unobstructed by screws and guide rails. The articulating head also allows you to clamp uneven surfaces. I find it works great for holding drawers when planing the dovetails flush.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

*Grizzly vise on the way!*

Thanks all for the education. I have decided to go for the Grizzly vise which for 52 bucks seemed like a dog-gone decent deal. It's ordered and on the way. (Thanks Dave Paine). 

My bench is strictly a low budget affair using Cecil Braeden's "Rock -Solid Plywood Bench" design. A 180 dollar vise for a 165 dollar bench would be out of scale, I think.

Attached are some in-progress pics of the bench. Still need to add the shelf, MDF top, and the vise, of course.

Thanks all for your help. I have only built two projects so far. This bench will be a integral part of my new, "junior" wood shop. My wife has high expectations.:smile:

Greg


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The bench is looking good. Glad to see you decided on a vise.

The top is rather thin for any vise. I recommend gluing one, perhaps two pieces of plywood or solid wood underneath to stiffen up the top.

You will likely put a lot of stress on the location where you install the vise


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you sir. There will be an additional layer of 3/4 mdf screwed onto the top of the plywood. (Not in photo), that should be stiff enough I think. There will be some sort of hardwood edging too. I might need to add another block above the vise to keep the jaws level with the bench top. I'll know better when I have the vise in hand. 



Dave Paine said:


> The bench is looking good. Glad to see you decided on a vise.
> 
> The top is rather thin for any vise. I recommend gluing one, perhaps two pieces of plywood or solid wood underneath to stiffen up the top.
> 
> You will likely put a lot of stress on the location where you install the vise


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Folks,

Well, I got the doggone vise mounted on my one-million-ply workbench (in progress). All seems to be in order. It's flat and opens and closes smoothly. You might see in the photo, I left the jaws asymmetrical. I'm not sure how that's going to play out when I start using it but I can adjust if necessary. My only complaint is I wish Grizzly had a sheet showing the hole pattern; that would simplify installation. Heck, Why not just print something on the back of the box?

Thanks all for your help and hints. I'll report back after I put the vise to some real world use. 

Greg


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

The asymmetrical jaws may increase racking, but you can fix that. If you're going to put something in the long end of the jaws, just drop a block the same thickness (or a hair less) over in the left end.


----------

